# February 2009 POTM Voting Thread



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, time to get voting - the poll will close at the end of March

Your can view the nominations here in the February POTM Nomination Thread

Good luck to everyone who was nominated


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris, both jacsul's and Lurpisdesign's photos are self-nominations. The images haven't even been posted on the forums.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 7, 2009)

It's often difficult to know with these things to be honest. I saw the comment, but as it didn't mention any specifics, I didn't pick up on it. I've done a search now and am happy to concur. The images will be edited out of the poll, along with any votes they have received.


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep, sorry, I made my original post in the other thread in the hope they would remove the nominations themselves...


----------

